# Bristol Christmas market



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 16, 2008)

Has anyone else been?  It's sweet and has lovely German food and lots of mulled wine!  It's a bit small though, no?  Apparently the Bath one is huge, which hardly seems fair.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 16, 2008)

The Bath one is so huge it causes complete traffic chaos and people come on trips to it. 

I haven't been to the Bristol one - where is it? Should I go?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 16, 2008)

It's just behind Harvey Nicks on that grassy park with the derelict church (sorry, I haven't lived here long and have no idea what the name of that park is!). 

I wouldn't suggest that you actually went to town so as to visit the market, but if you're shopping or something then i'd go, it wont take long to go around.  It has a big wheel too, if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## strung out (Dec 16, 2008)

Castle Park


----------



## Geri (Dec 16, 2008)

Some people in were moaning about it because it's German, and the church was bombed in the war.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Dec 16, 2008)

Geri said:


> Some people in were moaning about it because it's German, and the church was bombed in the war.



ha!!!


----------



## big eejit (Dec 16, 2008)

Geri said:


> Some people in were moaning about it because it's German, and the church was bombed in the war.



 I thought it was very jolly. Smaller but not half as poncey as the Bath one. I had a bratwurst - top tip - don't!

I didn't hear much German being spoken by the stallholders. Eastern European but not Germans from what I heard.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought they were a German thing - Christmas markets in general.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 16, 2008)

You're thinking of war.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 16, 2008)

I still have not managed to go to cabot circus yet or do anything christmassy. I'm going to Stroud farmers market on Saturday though!


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2008)

Apparently the Bath market is carefully vetted to ensure high quality products.

I can only assume this meant simply checking the price tags and allowing the extortionate ones through.


----------



## Geri (Dec 17, 2008)

I chanced upon a slow food market in Corn Street the other week - now that was expensive! £2 for a chocolate brownie!


----------



## madzone (Dec 17, 2008)

mattie said:


> Apparently the Bath market is carefully vetted to ensure high quality products.
> 
> I can only assume this meant simply checking the price tags and allowing the extortionate ones through.


 
*books a stall for next year*


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 18, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but what so fucking christmasy about Germany ?
Why A German Market ?

Why not something like a Moldovian Xmas Market?

I'd understand if it was Lapland or something.

And lets face it the one I saw a couple of years ago out at cribs was more like wooden sheds with fake snow on em. WOW fucking well christmasy that.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 18, 2008)

The Germans invented the modern Christmas - Prince Albert with his funny foreign ways.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 18, 2008)

Going to the bath one on saturday, do it every year. The place is mental, intolerably busy, lots of wandering distracted posh morons, only made worse by the occasional huge baby buggy/pushable hummer with an arsey mum blocking everything. Me and the mrs do it every year, go to bath the saturday before xmas, see how long we can tolerate it before wanting to punch people in the back of the head, then go to the pub. 

Not sure about the bristol one, doubt it's much cop, but the farmer's market round corn street way this monday should be pretty cool, usually is.


----------



## mattie (Dec 18, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> Going to the bath one on saturday, do it every year. The place is mental, intolerably busy, lots of wandering distracted posh morons, only made worse by the occasional huge baby buggy/pushable hummer with an arsey mum blocking everything. Me and the mrs do it every year, go to bath the saturday before xmas, see how long we can tolerate it before wanting to punch people in the back of the head, then go to the pub.
> 
> Not sure about the bristol one, doubt it's much cop, but the farmer's market round corn street way this monday should be pretty cool, usually is.



They do cram the stalls in a bit too tightly, not enough room to swing a cat.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 19, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> Going to the bath one on saturday, do it every year.



Am I missing something here? According to the website

http://www.bathchristmasmarket.co.uk/

it [was] only on until 7 December

"Bath Christmas Market 27th Nov - 7th Dec 2008"

Genuinely 

Edit: I went a few weeks ago, and it was very crowded but too early to feel Christmassy.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 19, 2008)

Aw crappy bollocks, you're joking. Never bothered to check, it's just always been there. Ho hum, bath's still a laugh when manic and packed anyway...


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 19, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> Aw crappy bollocks, you're joking. Never bothered to check, it's just always been there. Ho hum, bath's still a laugh when manic and packed anyway...



Well, I don't live in Bath but that's what it says on their website. I was a bit puzzled that it only seems to run until 7 December. 

Yeah, Bath's good at Christmas. Carol singers and shit. I might visit next week before Christmas if the weather's OK...


----------



## geekpenguin (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, the Bath one has finished now. Went through it on the way back to the car park the other day, but when I went to go check it out properly a few days later, it had all been packed up . Shame that, I was gonna take my nan and everything.

Is this the European Christmas market in Castle Park that they used to have outside the Hippodrome a few years ago? If so, I might go check that one out instead - I went like 3 or 4 years ago and it was great.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, that was weird. Had a really fun day, lots of shopping followed by a sesh in the Bell, but damn was Bath quieter than it usually is at this time of year. Really wasn't the same huge crowds and manic scrabbling to buy stuff. Guess the recession must really be here.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 25, 2008)

i went to laugh at how tacky it was


----------



## Buzz914 (Nov 15, 2016)

There are some good independant shops in Bristol if you want to avoid massive crowd  Top 10 independent shops and vintage stores in Bristol (good selection too!)


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 16, 2016)

Buzz914 said:


> There are some good independant shops in Bristol if you want to avoid massive crowds- Best places for Christmas shopping in Bristol » Clifton Short Lets (got some nice ideas on it) or maybe:  Top 10 independent shops and vintage stores in Bristol (good selection too!)


Hmmmm. Really? Smells like spam.....


----------



## dervish (Nov 17, 2016)

But back on topic has anyone been to the market this year? Apparently it's been taken over by cabot circus management and is now shit.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 18, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> Hmmmm. Really? Smells like spam.....



Which has now been removed, but is still there in your quote


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 18, 2016)

Buzz914 said:


> There are some good independant shops in Bristol if you want to avoid massive crowd  Top 10 independent shops and vintage stores in Bristol (good selection too!)




Bristol Cider Shop in that (2014) list has *moved* from Christmas Steps :




			
				Bristol Cider Shop said:
			
		

> *Welcome to Bristol Cider Shop*
> *PLEASE NOTE THAT WE HAVE NOW MOVED!!
> We are now based at Wapping Wharf - behind M-Shed. See our 'Visit the Shop' page for more info.*



Check their map on the 'Visit our shop' page of the BCS site

Just round the corner from the Orchard Inn


----------



## Buzz914 (Nov 30, 2016)

kalidarkone said:


> Hmmmm. Really? Smells like spam.....


Just some links of lists for stuff in Bristol- sorry I hadn't realised one was out of date.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 30, 2016)

Buzz914 said:


> Just some links of lists for stuff in Bristol- sorry I hadn't realised one was out of date.


Don't worry about it, and sorry I thought it might be spam..as you were


----------

